# Men vs. Wild



## Tripel (Jun 4, 2009)

So who else watched Will Ferrell join Bear Grylls for a special edition of _Man vs Wild_ this week? When I first saw the promo, I thought it was a brilliant idea to send a celebrity (a funny one at that) out into the wilderness with Bear. Bear seemed to really enjoy the company.
I'm a pretty big fan of _Man vs Wild_, and I especially loved this one. Hopefully Discovery does more episodes like it.



> “Bear had the idea. He wanted to get me out there,” said the actor. “I remember thinking, ‘This is just crazy enough, I have to do it’.
> 
> “Sure enough there were moments out there, where I was like ‘bad decision, I made a totally bad decision,’ but in the end I love that I got to do that. It was pretty wild. No pun intended.”
> 
> “I did eat the cornea of a reindeer. Bear cut out this little gelatinous disc from the eyeball and was like, ‘Here, try this!’”


----------



## Craig (Jun 4, 2009)

That was a really funny episode. 

I thought it was amazing that Will Ferrell could keep being funny when he was in a really wretchedly cold, difficult scenario.


----------



## he beholds (Jun 4, 2009)

We don't have cable, but saw a preview for that when visiting someone. We wanted to see it soooooooooooooo bad. Bear is awesome, and Will Farrell is hilarious. I hope it'll show up online at some point!


----------



## Seb (Jun 4, 2009)

I watched it, and laughed the whole time.

Will was hilarious and appeared to be seriously scared in a couple of scenes.

"Just give me the high sign to let me know when I need to start drinking my urine" 

When he cleans things up and improvises he's really funny.

You can watch the whole episode on youtube starting here:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_eEpdyPisfc"]Man vs wild with Will Ferrell part 1 of 5[/ame]


----------



## AThornquist (Jun 4, 2009)

I had no idea! I am so watching this..


----------



## LawrenceU (Jun 4, 2009)

Some of Ferrell's candid expressions are priceless!

Hah! His eight got hung up. Love it!!

I wonder what the camera man eats?????

Surely he knew that cornice would fail . . . good thing he had Jumars with him. A lot quicker than prussiks.


----------



## Theogenes (Jun 4, 2009)

I thoroughly enjoyed that episode!! Ferrell's deadpan comments were great!
"I could be a snowshoe cobbler" 
Bear should definitely have more guests on his show, like Robin Williams or Jack Black...


----------



## AThornquist (Jun 4, 2009)

... Okay, that was hilarious


----------



## Pergamum (Jun 4, 2009)

I watched this with Noah my son in a hotel....we loved it, and Noah also loves "Dirty Jobs' on Discovery (I think)..


----------



## KMK (Jun 4, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> Some of Ferrell's candid expressions are priceless!
> 
> Hah! His eight got hung up. Love it!!
> 
> ...



There has to be at least 3 cameras, I'm thinking.


----------



## Jon Peters (Jun 4, 2009)

Does anyone know if this will be rebroadcast anytime soon? I'd like to see it.


----------



## historyb (Jun 4, 2009)

Tripel said:


> So who else watched Will Ferrell join Bear Grylls for a special edition of _Man vs Wild_ this week? When I first saw the promo, I thought it was a brilliant idea to send a celebrity (a funny one at that) out into the wilderness with Bear. Bear seemed to really enjoy the company.
> I'm a pretty big fan of _Man vs Wild_, and I especially loved this one. Hopefully Discovery does more episodes like it.
> 
> 
> ...


I saw it, thought it was a funny episode


----------



## ewenlin (Jun 4, 2009)

I caught one of the episodes featuring how they filmed it and Bear travels with a huge company. Director, producers, camera guys, safety guys etc.. and they have local guides as well. pretty cool job.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jun 4, 2009)

One thing that disappointed me about the show was the Jumars. If I'm not mistaken the type that he had cannot be placed on a rope in the standing part and will not 'coast' like a Gibbs. That means that the cornice fall was a set up. Still it was interesting to watch.


----------



## KMK (Jun 4, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> One thing that disappointed me about the show was the Jumars. If I'm not mistaken the type that he had cannot be placed on a rope in the standing part and will not 'coast' like a Gibbs. That means that the cornice fall was a set up. Still it was interesting to watch.



It was totally a set up. They had the camera in just the right spot to catch it.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jun 4, 2009)

KMK said:


> LawrenceU said:
> 
> 
> > One thing that disappointed me about the show was the Jumars. If I'm not mistaken the type that he had cannot be placed on a rope in the standing part and will not 'coast' like a Gibbs. That means that the cornice fall was a set up. Still it was interesting to watch.
> ...



Thanks for the confirmation. I don't know camera angles, but I do know climbing hardware.


----------



## Theogenes (Jun 4, 2009)

It was just on again at 8:00pm CST. I'm sure they'll run it again.


----------



## Seb (Jun 5, 2009)

My wife watched it last night, she had missed the original run. 

My daughter was watching while they were giving the big lead-in for "Man vs. Wild" She looked at me and said "Daddy... I think the Wild is gonna win"

I love the mind of a five-year-old.


----------



## Idelette (Jun 5, 2009)

LOL! Thanks for posting that video! Will Ferrell is hilarious!


----------



## Oecolampadius (Jun 5, 2009)

I think the funniest part in this special was when Will Ferrell said:


> I wonder how eagle cornea tastes.






Jon Peters said:


> Does anyone know if this will be rebroadcast anytime soon? I'd like to see it.



You can watch it online.

Man vs. Wild / Season 6 / Episode 1 / Sweden (Flash) / via ninjavideo.net - SideReel


----------

